# Sub-Inspector Anti Narcotics Force, Test help and Job Facilities



## Irfan Hanif

Salam All Members,

I need help regarding the test of Sub-Inspector in ANF and what are the facilities provided to SI after selection and the Pay range also.


----------



## Sofie

Aoa..... 
I have test of sub inspector so kindly i need test pattern


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think ANF and other para military are looking to get some gunships too?


----------



## Irfan Hanif

Sofie said:


> Aoa.....
> I have test of sub inspector so kindly i need test pattern


Do you have the test of sub-inspector in Anti Narcotics Force..??


----------



## kashif imran

the test letters will dispatch till 15 February any senior guide us about written test pattern?


----------



## Irfan Hanif

kashif imran said:


> the test letters will dispatch till 15 February any senior guide us about written test pattern?


Its confirm about call letters.?


----------



## kashif imran

Irfan Hanif said:


> Its confirm about call letters.?


yes its confirm


----------



## Irfan Hanif

I have received the call letter for Sub Inspector test. Can anybody help me about the physical and medical test.


----------



## stalintom

Good post. Keep on with your updates .


----------

